# Moving from India to Hongkong, Nervous.



## Hiteshamazon (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi People,

I will be moving to Hong kong with my wife in mid March from India. My office is located at *18 westland road Quarry bay*. My company is not going to give me initial accommodation but will give me one time bonus with first month salary. So my worry is that suppose if i need to join at 15th march then how many days prior to joining should I reach hong kong.
1) Where in hong kong should I look for a 2BHKhouse, Quarry bay or any suburb at 20-25 minutes of distance? My budget is 15K/month.
2) Should I go for a furnished or unfurnished house? I will be staying for more than a year in HK.
3) Can I bring food items from India ( pulses , spices etc)?
4) Should I be looking for a house near some Indian community or Should I be good otherwise?
I have never been out of country so I'm kind of nervous.


----------



## jimmy_moh (Jan 26, 2016)

i am also in the same boat , all the best


----------



## Hiteshamazon (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks and all the best to you too man.


----------



## jimmy_moh (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you in to software industry..? if you dont mind can u tell us how the negotiation went ..?


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

Hiteshamazon said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I will be moving to Hong kong with my wife in mid March from India. My office is located at 18 westland road Quarry bay. My company is not going to give me initial accommodation but will give me one time bonus with first month salary. So my worry is that suppose if i need to join at 15th march then how many days prior to joining should I reach hong kong.
> 1) Where in hong kong should I look for a 2BHKhouse, Quarry bay or any suburb at 20-25 minutes of distance? My budget is 15K/month.
> ...


15k is just good enough for a furnished studio a 1bedroom apartment near quarry bay. Or you need to look out for new territories or tung chung. More indian community in Tung Chung and can suit your apartment rental budget but will increase travel time to 45-60 mins however its quite common. Carrying food items is ok.


----------



## LaowaiLulu (Jan 1, 2015)

devhk said:


> Or you need to look out for new territories or tung chung. More indian community in Tung Chung and can suit your apartment rental budget but will increase travel time to 45-60 mins however its quite common. Carrying food items is ok.


I agree! I live in Tung Chung now. It is cheaper and the Indian community is huge here.
South Lantau is even cheaper, but transportation might become an issue. Tung Chung is very well connected.

Good luck!!


----------

